# 3 way Fridge will not work on mains



## Harveys (Jul 26, 2009)

Electrolux RM275 works fine on gas & 12volt but refuses to run on 240v however the green light for the 240v does come on, I have checked the obvious fuse, power etc any suggestions would be appreciated , I have another a suncamp 3 way but its not as good and has no ice box
Harvey


(Mod Note. Moved from Fiat Ducato forum. Owner has a Hymer (?) but the problem is electrical? More likely to get useful replies here.)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like you need another heating element.

Dave


----------



## Harveys (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers Dave but am not sure if parts are still available as this fridge has now been superseded


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I agree the 240v element seems to have gone... try these people I'm not sure but the rm4000 series part may well do, just ask first... http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Dometic/4-Series-Fridges/


----------



## Harveys (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks very much for that Clive, most helpfull.

Regards Harv


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep pleasure.... just be careful how you take the fridge out they are very prone to loosing pressure due to the fine pipe work at the bottom if I recall correctly....


----------



## Harveys (Jul 26, 2009)

To be honest I may just live with it. seems to work very well on gas and very little gas consumption, Got to get into my head that it is 17 years old and when the gas & 12volt give in purchase a new one. Really do appreciate you kind help though

Best Regards
Harv


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep agreed I would do the same thing.... the word nightmare comes to mind when you have to remove the fridge..... the replacement costs I think was around £650.00.... enjoy.... I see you have the same van as I do with the twin axel...


----------

